# Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
anbei ein paar Fotos von der Restaurierung meines Hecht 500 GFK Boot.

Hier waren etliche Stellen / Löcher die geflickt werden mussten.

Die Sitzbank wurde geöffnet, die Zwischensträben aufgeflext und getrocknet, der Bootskiel wurde aufgebohrt damit Wasser ablaufen kann.

Laminiert wurde mit Polysterharz und gestrichen mit der Farbe Schiefergrau.

Der Bretterboden wird gerade aus Douglasienholz zugeschnitten und es werden Rutenhalter montiert.

Natürlich kann man einige Dinge besser machen, aber für ein Ruderboot langt es für mich allemal.


----------



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Bilder 2.


----------



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Bilder 3.


----------



## k1ng (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Fertig


----------



## Maifliege (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

und gut geworden! Danke!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Top. Wie neu. Superteil. Muss nicht immer ein "bassboat" sein. Viel Spaß damit. ....und immer ne Hand breit......


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Coole Sache - und ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen:
Für mich als handwerklicher Volldepp sind diese Threads immer wieder klasse zu lesen, wenn man sieht was alles machbar ist!!

Klasse und DANKE fürs einstellen!!!!!!


----------



## SveMa (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Sieht aus wie neu !

Das motiviert ich dazu, meine Sachen auch einzustellen, wenn mein Boot und mein Trailer fit gemacht werden !

Gruß vom Rande der Lüneburger Heide
Thomas


----------



## allegoric (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Super geworden! Schöne Farbe. Respekt!!!


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Servus,

ist viel arbeit drinnen. Wir haben das selbe Boot vom Schreff und ebenfalls 2014 komplett neu gemacht.

Du musst aber auf alle Fälle die Holzgitter nachbauen und einlegen. Der Boden ist recht dünn und nicht dafür ausgelegt ohne die Gitter betreten zu werden 

Vorher:







Nachher:


----------



## epo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Mir steht jetzt auch eine Restaurierung bevor. Mein Problem sind noch sie Einlegeböden. Ich möchte nicht die schweren Holzböden benutzten.
ich dachte schon an diese festen Kunststoff-Gitter-Böden die zB in Schwimmbädern oder Saunen ausliegen. Allerdings sehr sehr teuer.

Hat jemand noch eine andere, gute Idee?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Kunsstoffpaletten ! Musst nur auf die Höhe achten, sofern du ebenfalls so nen Träger im Rumpf hast!


----------



## epo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Das ist gar nicht schlecht. Kann man die auch ordentlich schneiden? Beim Flexen verbrennt das Material kann ich mir vorstellen, Stichsäge wird es nicht schaffen. Per Hand wird es unsauber. Hm..
Und wo bekomme ich solche Paletten her? Das sind ja in der Regel Mehrwegpaletten.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Servus,


die kann man schneiden, Mit ner Flex geht es auch - aber da kann das Material bischen schmilzen. Dann lieber mit der Stichsäge oder Kreissäge. Alternativ geht aber bestimmt ne Flex, die man runter regeln kann. 


Die meisten Plastikpaletten sind meist kein Mehrweg. Muss aber vorher mal fragen.


----------



## k1ng (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Jetzt ist es fertig


----------



## JasonP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restaurierung GFK-Angelboote - Schreff-Boot / Porsche Boot Hecht500*

Gute Arbeit.
Viel Spaß auf dem Wasser!


----------

